# Grand Forks County Fox and Coyote hunting



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

I am a resident of Grand Forks and I and looking to hunt some fox and/or coyotes within 30 miles of Grand Forks. Does anyone know of any good hunting locations? Are there any farmer who need some fox or coyotes exterminated? Give me a haller if anyone knows of any fox or coyotes in the area that aren't on posted land or on land that I could hunt on.
Thanks


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i know someone maybe


----------



## DeFoerest (Apr 11, 2013)

There is a place just outside of Thompson with a large pack that is encroaching dangerously close to the city, children, and pets. Contact me back for directions.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just get out of town and start knocking on doors and start talking to people. It isnt hard, there are coyotes all over. 
Xdeano


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

Thompson with a large pack that is encroaching dangerously close to the city, children, and pets. Contact me back for directions.


----------

